# App reloads if I switch apps (Android)



## dms (Jun 26, 2016)

When I switch apps after going online on Uber Partner, like to use Google Maps or Gmail, and return to the Uber Partner app it reloads including connecting, and often hangs on the connecting screen. I have to stop the app and restart it. Occasionally I find it has made me go offline. 
I often use Google Maps to navigate to a potential location, after completing a ride and waiting for the next ping.

Is this common should I get another phone, and use that to exclusively run the Uber app.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

That's normal.
Generally if you have little memory it happens more often.


----------



## dms (Jun 26, 2016)

UberZF said:


> That's normal.
> Generally if you have little memory it happens more often.


How much memory should your phone need to avoid this to happen, mine has 1GB. Do Apple's iphones suffer from this problem or they use a different memory management strategy, as even the latest ipone only as 2GB of ram. 
Thanks


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I dont see it as much of an issue.. reload takes about 5-10s at most.

I use 2 devices, a 1GB tablet and 1GB Sim-less Phone, 
both have the Uber Driver app running, along with a couple other apps each. - 1 is my active/driving.. 
2nd is for recording/Tracking/analytics.

But of course, you can get droid phones with 4GB Ram...


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

dms said:


> How much memory should your phone need to avoid this to happen, mine has 1GB. Do Apple's iphones suffer from this problem or they use a different memory management strategy, as even the latest ipone only as 2GB of ram.
> Thanks


You have 1GB phone in android? No wonder it happen all the time. Clear up your background app. Because in android if your phone only got 1GB RAM, it means your free usable RAM is less than 600MB only. If you're using clean master or other CPU monitor apps, you can see your CPU is always at 80%+, and your phone will always slow.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

RAM is more difficult to judge on Android's more recent versions. Similar to Windows 10, if your device has RAM not in use the OS will automatically start loading applications they you frequently use into the cache banks. I have several high end phones, including the Nexus 5x which runs Vanilla (contains no bloatware or any add on software from the carrier or OEM) Right out of the box, the phone is in use of 70% of the total memory. This is with no programs installed but the base OS. As soon as I start running applications the amount of RAM in use actually goes down as Android starts killing less used programs that aren't active. Don't use RAM management programs that screw with the OS and hardware by killing application back end processes and the Android OS isn't made aware of the termination leading to crashes. 1GB of RAM typically isn't sufficient on Android to run Uber in addition to all the other apps you will be needing. Google Maps is usually the worst when it comes to RAM, Uber Partner comes in 2nd but that's only because they coded the program to sustain active threads, and RAM cache to prevent the phone from going to a low powered state which disables the phones background process Tasker. When it comes to non ridesharing apps.. Facebook, Facebook Messenger, and Snap Chat are the worst


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> RAM is more difficult to judge on Android's more recent versions. Similar to Windows 10, if your device has RAM not in use the OS will automatically start loading applications they you frequently use into the cache banks. I have several high end phones, including the Nexus 5x which runs Vanilla (contains no bloatware or any add on software from the carrier or OEM) Right out of the box, the phone is in use of 70% of the total memory. This is with no programs installed but the base OS. As soon as I start running applications the amount of RAM in use actually goes down as Android starts killing less used programs that aren't active. Don't use RAM management programs that screw with the OS and hardware by killing application back end processes and the Android OS isn't made aware of the termination leading to crashes. 1GB of RAM typically isn't sufficient on Android to run Uber in addition to all the other apps you will be needing. Google Maps is usually the worst when it comes to RAM, Uber Partner comes in 2nd but that's only because they coded the program to sustain active threads, and RAM cache to prevent the phone from going to a low powered state which disables the phones background process Tasker. When it comes to non ridesharing apps.. Facebook, Facebook Messenger, and Snap Chat are the worst


Very well explained


----------

